# Skallagrim and swords



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 27, 2015)

I really like this guy's channel he is trained in historical sword fighting and has a lot of helpful videos. Here are some of my favorites:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f88E12ldyY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVrQqxkv1uA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN7s1Uh8rhc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXGns-R8KkM


He also made another great video about how drawing weapons from the back isnt very practical but I couldn't find it - sorry!


----------



## Panda (Mar 27, 2015)

Huge fan of Skallagrim here! Schola Gladiatoria is also very informative.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 28, 2015)

He's fantastic. I just subscribed to this channel recently and have been learning a lot from him. Highly recommend his channel!


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes!! Skallagrim is one of my favorite YouTubers. I've learned a lot from him. His videos really deepened my love for swords and medieval weaponry.


----------

